# Lily Pipes for Eheim Canister Filter 2211???



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

you can buy double taps to make the in and out hose the same size. The double taps are the same where they connect so you can have a 9/12 mm that connects with the 12/16 mm. As long as you have the double taps you'll only have to buy one half of a connector.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

For that filter you need a 13mm out and a 17mm intake. You can get them on ebay for pretty cheap. If you want to run the same size go with both 17mm, you can get a barb to barb nylon fitting to step up the hose diameter on your outflow.


----------



## Aqua Hound (Sep 18, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> For that filter you need a 13mm out and a 17mm intake. You can get them on ebay for pretty cheap. If you want to run the same size go with both 17mm, you can get a barb to barb nylon fitting to step up the hose diameter on your outflow.


Don't I need a 10 out and a 13 in cuz that is what I have learned so far and there is no way a 17 mm would fit these as it is way to large?



swoof said:


> you can buy double taps to make the in and out hose the same size. The double taps are the same where they connect so you can have a 9/12 mm that connects with the 12/16 mm. As long as you have the double taps you'll only have to buy one half of a connector.


Do you have a link cuz I'm not sure what double taps are? Thanks!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Aqua Hound said:


> Don't I need a 10 out and a 13 in cuz that is what I have learned so far and there is no way a 17 mm would fit these as it is way to large?


My mistake! I thought you were asking about a 2217. Sorry.


----------



## Aqua Hound (Sep 18, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> My mistake! I thought you were asking about a 2217. Sorry.


That's alright I have the 2211.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Aqua Hound said:


> Do you have a link cuz I'm not sure what double taps are? Thanks!


----------

